# The feeling won't go away



## Emeraldfire (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought I was getting better after watching inception about 2 weeks ago. (I didn't know it would set me off) I've been having dp on and off but it hasn't been as bad as it has been yesterday and today. It was like everything I looked at didn't look real to the point where I didn't even want to open my eyes.I usually only go through dp never dr and DP. And I felt like.... I don't even know how to explain it. My mind just kept telling me everything was a dream and none of it was real. I just wanted to cry. it was just SO much more intense than it normally is. I could barely even concentrate at school today. I've been hiding this from my parents for almost a year but I don't know how much longer I can keep this from them if it's getting this bad....


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

maybe u should tell ur parents. relax and be aware of ur thoughts. dont struggle with them, that will make u feel worse. naturally u will come out of it. consider theropy. consider talking to your parents. consider meditation, healthy eating, and exercise, perhaps yoga. and if smoke cigs. stop.


----------



## Emeraldfire (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you. I feel A LOT better today. Almost back to normal but I'm afraid it won't last. I did try what you said. And when I woke up this morning I felt so much better. I did tell my mom about the DP. She said she'd take me to the doctor if it gets worse.

I'm going to try to eat better now. More water, vitamins, vegetables, ect. And I'll start weening myself off soda/caffiene. That might be hard... XD but I don't smoke. I never will.

Thanks.


----------

